
Cheddar Spotify Spotlight – News on Spotify - jonsteinberg
https://open.spotify.com/user/spotify/playlist/37i9dQZF1DWWDc0ZpH9tWk?si=xgvZpfrESJO1hCT21tF9pw
======
jonsteinberg
Spotify Spotlight is a new format the company has rolled out. We created the
first weekly news show on Spotify with video and music interspersed in one
playlist. Give it a shot! And follow our playlist!

~~~
petercooper
Very cool to see you commenting here :-) I'd shied away from digging into this
new feature but tried this one and.. it opened Spotify's Web player with a 5
song playlist but no video, alas. I'm guessing it's region or client locked
for now.

~~~
jonsteinberg
Try on mobile

~~~
petercooper
Aha, that got it!

